
Mixergy's Interview With The Founder of SlideShare - joeboxer
http://mixergy.com/rashmi-sinha-slideshare-interview/
======
andymoe
These interviews are getting really really good. I listened to the one with
Jon Staenberg the other day and found it really interesting and inspiring.
Andrew really does his homework too. Jon at one point asked him if he was
James Lipton.

I also think the production quality is really good on the podcasts and that's
my preferred method of consumption these days.

(<http://mixergy.com/jon-staenberg-interview>)

(<http://feeds.feedburner.com/Mixergy-main-podcast>)

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks Andy.

The research is getting insane. The hard research is figuring out who's full
of it.

I'm starting to get a lot of requests for interviews from people who pad their
bios with BS. I sometimes have to hunt online for 30+ minutes to see if a
potential guest is even worth inviting on.

Rashmi, of course, isn't one of those people. She has a great reputation.

------
zimro
That was fast, glad you interviewed my "proposal". Amazing how much you can
learn from a woman regarding management, they think in such way that no man
can do.

